# LLOys ABS, Germanish LLOyd, BV Class in general



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

While as a ship and engine surveors did any of you class boys stamp anything interesting on any pieces of uniquie equipment or machinery, that is around today, Or inspect any bottoms???. You must have some tales???
Please excuse spelling it in not my major point-LLOYDS!


----------

